# shortcut (computer)



## Barboncino

I need the word 'shortcut' in as many different languages as possible!

By shortcut, I mean the type used in Windows computers, however a lot of languages will have just one word for shortcut.

Thanks for all your help!

;-)


----------



## ukuca

Turkish: in windows computers we use "kısayol" for shortcut.


----------



## Mutichou

In French, we say "raccourci" or "raccourci clavier".


----------



## linguist786

In Urdu, it'd be "mukhtasar tareeqaa" (مختصر طريقه) - much like the arabic!


----------



## instantREILLY

Japanese is ショートカット for a computer.


----------



## Honour

TR
PC: Kısayol (literally: short way)
Real meaning: Kestirme (literally: cutting)


----------



## Barboncino

Thanks to all of you!
Please keep them coming...


----------



## ErOtto

Hi Barboncino,

I saw in the xls the spanish translation as "atajo".

So is used in Southamerica, in Spain the term used is "acceso directo".

Btw, I've seen some other threads with similar questions. I'll see if I can "recover" the "official" Microsoft lang-files where you will find every single windows term in every language. I have them "somewhere"  

Cheers
ErOtto


----------



## Barboncino

Thanks Erotto, that would be great!


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese, it's atalho.


----------



## tarik_ze

Bosnian: prečica


----------



## Barboncino

Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## al-sirbi

Serbian : Пречица ( prechitza )


----------



## Jana337

Czech: klávesová zkratka


----------



## Samaruc

Valencian-Catalan: Drecera.


----------



## Barboncino

I'm up to 24, if your language is not shown below please post it so I can add it!

*Español (S.America) *Atajo *Español (Spain) *Accesso directo *Français *Raccourci
*Italiano *Scorciatoia *German *Abkürzung *Catalan *Drecera
*Arabic*الطريق المختصر *Urdu*مختصر طريقه *Chinese Traditional*捷徑*Chinese Simplified*捷径
*Japanese*近道 *Korean*편법 *Nepali *Choto Bato
*Greek *συντομότερος δρόμος *Dutch *KortereWeg *Norwegian *Snarvei 
*Swedish *Genväg
*Romanian*Scurtatura*Turkish*Kısayol*Portuguese*Atalho
*Welsh *Llwybr byr *Bosnian *prečica *Serbian *Пречица *Czech *klávesová zkratka


Thank you to everyone who has already contributed!


----------



## werrr

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Czech: klávesová zkratka


In general, Czech word for shortcut is "zkratka" and it is also used in programming but not always - e.g. shortcut on the desktop or in Start menu (lnk or pif file) is "zástupce" (~ deputy, representative, substitute). Jana's "klávesová zkratka" is "key shortcut" ("hot key").


----------



## cherine

Barboncino said:
			
		

> *Arabic*الطريق المختصر


I don't think this is correct.
I did some checking on the Arabic site of Microsoft, and I found : مفتاح اختصار (miftàH ikhtisàr) literally : short cut key.


----------



## JLanguage

Hebrew:
מקש קיצור (makash kitzur)


----------



## Aldin

In BHS  kratica,prečica,


----------



## WERWOLF

I mean there is a difference between keyboard shortcut klávesová zkratka and shortcut on th desktop which is: zástupce. In german Tastaturkürzel respektivly Verknüpfung.

Werrrrr is right, I see now. Sorry!


----------



## D0lph1n

Indonesian... errr,,, "jalan pintas" ?? XDD 

(we always used "shortcut" since it's more practical than the indonesian version, except in some brands of handphone (namely nokia) which translated everything on its menu  )

(literally means "short way" or "fast way" 
-> pintas = short or fast ; jalan = way")

for literal translation of shortcut = potongan pendek
(cut as in cutout of paper, etc = potongan; short = pendek)


----------



## optimistique

In Dutch it is '*snelkoppeling'*, which translates as 'quick link'.

An actual shortcut is an '_afkorting_' or '_afsnijding_', not a 'kortere weg' (= shorter way): that's just a description of the word.


----------



## Etcetera

Russian: ярлык (yarlyk). It means actually 'label', and this word is of Turkish origin, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Tisia

Finnish: Pikakuvake.
Persian, no idea. There is the word ميان بر (meyanbor) which means shotrcut in the context of a path or way, but I don't know if it is used in the case of keyboard or desktop shortcuts as well.
I have learnt these things in English. How terrible it is when I follow computer-related tutorials in Persian or any other language than English.


Regards
Tisia


----------



## marz81

ErOtto said:
			
		

> I saw in the xls the spanish translation as "atajo".
> 
> So is used in Southamerica, in Spain the term used is "acceso directo".


Hi!!!
In fact I think "acceso directo" is used mainly for the icons that appear in the desktop, while "atajo" is when, for example, you want to copy something and instead of going to edit - copy, you press the keys ctrl+v... but I may be wrong!


----------



## elroy

cherine said:
			
		

> I don't think this is correct.
> I did some checking on the Arabic site of Microsoft, and I found : مفتاح اختصار (miftàH ikhtisàr) literally : short cut key.


 I agree.  الطريق المختصر would be a shortcut as in a shorter route or path to get somewhere.  Besides, it has a definite article so it would be "the shortcut."


----------



## FloVi

German (computer related): Tastenkürzel


----------



## macta123

In Hindi:
Aasan/Saral Tarika (Easy way)

In Malayalam:
Cheruvazhi


----------



## Kotlas

Etcetera said:


> Russian: ярлык (yarlyk).


11 years later - now we also use these terms:
шорткат [short'kat] - I wonder what's the origin of it
быстрый переход ['bystryy pere'khod] - lit. quick passage


----------



## apmoy70

Barboncino said:


> I'm up to 24, if your language is not shown below please post it so I can add it!
> 
> *...**Greek *συντομότερος δρόμος *...*


Well that means _quicker route_ and is not computer jargon.

For computers, we use *«συντόμευση»* [sinˈdomefsi] (fem.) --> _shortcut, shortening_ < Classical 3rd declension deverbative fem. noun *«συντόμευσις» sŭntóme̯usis* (nom. sing.), *«συντομεύσεως» sŭntŏme̯úsĕōs* (gen. sing.) < Classical v. *«συντομεύω» sŭntŏme̯úō* < Classical preposition & prefix *«σύν» sún* --> _with, together_ (of unknown etymology) + Classical 3rd declension masc. noun *«τομεύς» tŏme̯ús* (nom. sing.), *«τομέως» tŏméōs* (gen. sing.) --> _cutter, blade, knife, (mathematical) sector_ (PIE *temh₁- _to cut_ cf Lat. temnere, Lith. tinti, _to whet, swell_).


----------

